

Ask HN: How to become productive programmer? - nodivbyzero

Hey HN community. I&#x27;m wondering how did you become productive programmers?
======
vincie
Break the problem/task down into independent pieces. Independent means that
the piece can be unit tested. Finish the piece and its unit test before you
stop coding. Design a good api/interface/signature etc for each piece to
enable re-use. A good design and unit tests also allows you to refactor later
on without blowing the whole thing up.

------
jason_wang
Don't multitask. Focus on one task at a time.

------
sudhi_xervmon
Define productive programmer. Some one who can complete a given task
efficiently quickly and precisely that meets or exceeds the expectations of
stakeholder. To accomplish, please understand devil is in details. 1\. Focus
and understand the problem you are trying to solve. 2\. Divide a strategy and
divide the problem into multiple tasks. accomplish the tasks 3\. After each
task - make sure the solution for the tasks meets the requirements as defined
in the task. 4\. Once you complete all the tasks - you have solution for the
problem. Practice this over a period to perfect the art and you will be
productive one day

------
eddflrs
Stay focused on the task at hand. If possible break it down into smaller
tasks. If you have a hard time staying focused, use the pomodoro technique to
get it done.

------
AlexeyBrin
Some books that could help:

Brian Tracy - Eat that frog!

Brian Tracy - No excuses!

if you prefer a tldr: Self discipline is the key. Identify your long term
targets and do one thing at a time until it is finished. Work on what you need
to finish even when you don't feel like working.

------
matiu
My 2c.

Concentrate on one thing and get it done. Break it down into chunks. Write
them in a todo.txt. Get one chunk done and finished and committed before
moving on to the next one.

For chunk size; I think a chunk is gonna take me 1-5 hours, and it usually
ends up taking 0-5 days.

------
read
(1) Automate. Besides saving time, it helps generate different kinds of ideas.

(2) Have a bug tracker, and create in it smaller subtasks for a task. It dumps
thoughts out of your mind, which helps focus on individual subtasks.

------
dlsym
Stop procrastinating on HN. Start finishing your project. Now.

------
lama12345
If you have ADHD, get Ritalin or Adderall. It also works for People without
ADHD (doping).

In Israel everybody is allowed to get Ritalin.

~~~
dlsym
If you don't have access to ritalin, you May try to develop a caffein and
nicotin addiction.

Stay away from alcohol. It makes you sleepy and lass sharp.

------
jason_wang
Check email only twice a day (11am, and 4pm for example). Definitely don't
leave your email app/tab open.

------
1mrankhan
I am also waiting for a good answer ..

